# Dark R&B...



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone a fan of Dark R&B? 
Any other Artist that does Darkish R&B other then Drake, Frank Ocean, & The Weeknd?

Seems like this will the next new trend in R&B since Canadian artist like Drake, JMSN, & The Weeknd making it more popular on the internet. Don't Like most Light/Happy R&B music, But this new Dark R&B **** is nice to the ears. So much better then the usual happy jolly pop-ish Beyonce, Usher, & Trey Songz crap :yes

Make me feel like smoking some weed lol....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The second videos still is awesome  Haven't heard the term Dark R&B, but I do like Drake when he sings and The Weeknd is a great, hope he gets the mainstream exposure he deserves


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> The second videos still is awesome  Haven't heard the term Dark R&B, but I do like Drake when he sings and The Weeknd is a great, hope he gets the mainstream exposure he deserves


Not sure if that's the real name for it. I heard a few people call it "Dark R&B". 
Basically R&B over....like Drug Influenced Slowed/dragged down Electro beats w/ voice Sounds effects.

This not R&B but i noticed Florance + The Machine used the same sound in her new album too for one of her songs......Not sure why but i love that sound and style :yes


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know what dark RnB is but a few of the songs you posted have a trip hop vibe to them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's not a type of music I know much about, but I'd like to find more songs like this one:


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> It's not a type of music I know much about, but I'd like to find more songs like this one:


That's a hot song right there.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

pita said:


> It's not a type of music I know much about, but I'd like to find more songs like this one:


"Loft Music" is probably their closest song to that one. "The Party & The After Party" is Sort of similar too, but it has that 80's sound to it.

Ride with it. Ride with it, I know, you know, I know You want a linnnne with it. I Got a brand new girl call her rudolph, She'll probably O.D before i show her to moma


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

RockBottomRiser said:


> I don't know what dark RnB is but a few of the songs you posted have a trip hop vibe to them.


yeah that sound kinda similar. But these sounds like more the style I'm talking about. Not sure what this Music is called (The instrumental/the beat.... not the lyrics). Seems like more people are using it everyday.

Not sure if it's just super slow techno/dubstep or Trip hop like you said... Sounds like some out of space stuff lol.

seems to be blowing up in Hiphop, R&B & Some pop lately.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Ignore the Title of the video, It's a soulja boy beat... But sounds so peaceful :yes

I think this genre is called "chillout" or "trance" though.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

successful said:


> Ignore the Title of the video, It's a soulja boy beat... But sounds so peaceful :yes
> 
> I think this genre is called "chillout" or "trance" though.


I like that one a lot. Someone did a cool time lapse to it:


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

RockBottomRiser said:


>


YESSS!!! This more like it :yes


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Whatever genre this can be classed as, I believe Portishead have _owned_ it for some years now. 
I also believe they've been sampled, rather crudely I think, in that Tricky song.






"Dark RnB" huh? Interesting take.

Here it is...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

enzo said:


> Whatever genre this can be classed as, I believe Portishead have _owned_ it for some years now.
> I also believe they've been sampled, rather crudely I think, in that Tricky song.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah been listening to a 2-3 Portishead songs. some of them pretty good....weird but good lol
Drake, The Weeknd, & OVO been posting their song on their blogs/tumblr a lot.


----------



## flipdw (Sep 11, 2013)

I know this is late but try "Johnny Rain"


----------

